# Colson Rover



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2010)

I searched the posts and only found a few things on these bikes. This one has a poor amateur repaint but looks fairly complete. The wood wheels were redone and the serial # is 2E266. Does this mean 1932? What is something like this worth? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2010)

and one more


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 31, 2010)

This bike looks pretty complete with some of the Colson specific items that can be hard to find such as the special Colson pattern fenders that are more rounded than those used by most manufacturers. The wood rims look nice but are probably from/for a much earlier bike. Full wood rims on standard bicycles were generally replaced by banded wood in the teens and externally clad wood during the twenties. Someone has also put a generic drop stand on the bike. It should have a Colson stand that uses the drilled and eared dropouts, Colson was one of the earliest companies to integrate the drop stand into the frame. 

I think your interpretation of the serial number relating to 1932 may be correct as later bikes use a pattern that generally decodes that way however there is not a lot of collected data on the pre-balloon Colsons yet. 

The fenders may be about as valuable as the bike to someone looking for them. The wheels may also be more valuable sold separately than with the bike for the value they add to it.  I’ll PM you my guess at market value.


----------

